# 10 L Spindle Refresher



## dlane (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi all , It's been a while as I've been messing with other machines. It's time to get 10L going good, it went thru a complete refurbish last year and the spindle seemed to get a little warm, it's Been sitting sense .
Lift test I got .0008 chuck end .0009 gear end , end play is .001 I think that is within spec ? 
If I remember correctly bearing cap shims should be within .001 of each other for that cap ? is that so?.
Is there a spec for shim thicknesses between both caps?.
Thanks for any advice


----------



## Kernbigo (Aug 11, 2015)

your shim size means nothing, the hole object is to get the write amount of lift, which you have. If your bearings are running a little warm you may reduce the amount of torque on the end caps which will give you more clearance on the bearings, i set mine with a torque wrench. I f that is not enough than you add more shim to the bearing caps, i us plastic shim, you can get a great thickness selection. You may also try running a little synthetic  thin motor oil.


----------



## dlane (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks for the reply, I tried running it with the bearing caps finger tight and still getting warm , IR thermometer casting = 90 bearing cap 100 deg. running for 15 min
Can someone remind me of the specs for the lift test , can't seem to find posts from back then.
Also should shims be the same thickness under each cap ( front -back shims)  and difference between 
Right and left bearing cap shims.
If I remember correctly when I originally removed spindle the expanders were loose and so were the cap bolts , I put the same shims back during reassembly, new wicks , had to raise wick tubes a bit. I have a outboard roller thrust bearing comming this way as there was no fiber washer just a steel wave washer it should be here in a couple days.
Any how I'll recheck lift test with caps loose and tight , can't remember the specs.
Thanks
Edit: I found lift specs in rebuild book .0007-.001 I am within spec but still heating up , 
Any ideas ?.


----------



## dlane (Aug 12, 2015)

Spindle heating up regardless , the outbound thrust washer is steel not fiber, shim packs are kinda beat up , I ordered the new shim packs from eBay,
How important is the 75lbs for the lift test , don't have a way to tell 75lbs when lifting.
Thanks for any advice, this needs to be rite , can't seem to find posts from a year ago but I recall someone that had an alignment issue between both bearings they ended up shimming under the large bronze bearing, wounder if I have the same issue ?.


----------



## dlane (Aug 14, 2015)

It has the suggested spindle oil in it , would thin synthetic motor oil work better ,is it detergent oil.?
Might have to run it looser than recommended 
Any suggestions what is causing bearing heat


----------



## dlane (Aug 15, 2015)

Anyone know a way to check alignment of the spindle bearing journals ?.


----------



## 4GSR (Aug 29, 2015)

Derrick,S

90-100 deg. is not really that hot for sleeve bearings running with close fit as on a SBL.  The .0007-.0010" clearance is pretty tight in my book if you ask me. How fast are you spinning the spindle?  Synthetic oil may help cool it down a little but not that much.  You need to "break in" the lathe since you have disturbed the original bearing fits.  Do some cutting on the lathe and get about 50 hours on the spindle to break it in.  After some hours on the spindle break in, check the temperature and see if it changed any. 

My 9" SBL spindle gets pretty warm running at at about 800 RPM for any length of time.  At 250-300 RPM almost no heat. Also they are not split bearings.


----------



## dlane (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks Ken, I have been running it on the fastest speed, I can spin spindle by hand with belt loose and get two rotations , seems to turn freely . I guess I'll run it for short periods of time , seems to get a good finish on whatever material I've turned on it. Just don't want to ruin the bearings.


----------



## 4GSR (Aug 30, 2015)

dlane said:


> ....... , seems to get a good finish on whatever material I've turned on it. Just don't want to ruin the bearings.



As long as the bearings are getting oil, you are not going to kill the bearings.  Just make sure to stick with a 10-20 wt or ISO 32-46 oil for the spindle.  And yes, whatever Mobile oil equavlent is.  Velocite? 

Ken


----------

